# Remote Working In France



## ValhallaIce

Hi all,

I am a UK citizen and I work for a UK company (which has a French office) - it operates on a remote first policy so they are happy for me to work from wherever but they won't assist with visas for now. My girlfriend lives in Paris and I was hoping to be able to work from there occasionally - I have no plans to go beyond the 90/180 day period so I don't have to pay tax in france and don't overstay the 90/180 day period for tourists.
I know legally I need a long stay visa but I was wondering how likely I am to get that given I will be working for a UK company remotely? What happens if I am rejected?
The other option would be to not declare to them that I am working and just say I'm a tourist and keep quiet about it. I can see on the Uk government website that it's okay to conduct business meetings and meet clients in france so long as it doesn't go beyond 90/180 days. Could I ask my company to write a letter to say I'm doing that and just ensure I don't go beyond the 90/180 day period?

Any advice would be amazing.

Thanks


----------



## Crabtree

So you are a full time UK resident who will be visiting France to visit your girlfriend and presumably sometimes to visit clients etc.Is that correct? If so, I really do not see a problem as long as you are sensible and when asked by an immigration officer the reason for your visit declare that you are visiting clients/french office/girlfriend when these are the things that you are doing.You just need to keep an eye on the 90 days.
If however you decide to move permanently to France then your best bet would be to get yourself attached to the French office have all your payroll etc paid and taxed in France


----------

